# Oris Tt1



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Couple of shots of my Oris TT1 from today as its raining and horrible outside.



Oris TT1 by TCR4x4, on Flickr
​


Oris TT1 lume by TCR4x4, on Flickr
​


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Great pics, Tom...that lume shot is a cracker! :thumbsup:


----------



## PSJ6372 (Apr 2, 2012)

I love the 'commercial' feel of the uppermost picture. I had a TT1 De Meistertaucher regulateur for a while.

Nice watch!


----------



## PSJ6372 (Apr 2, 2012)

PS Sorry about the rubbish pic!


----------



## fatboyflyer (Mar 2, 2010)

That full size face shot on Flickr is just great.


----------

